# Speedcubing Documantary - UK Championship 2013, Leicester



## Adam Bibilo (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am a documentary film-maker and casual cuber looking to make a documentary on Speedcubing and cubers in general! (I am aware there is already the film _Cubers_, but this film is impossible to get hold of and to be honest, speedcubing has come a fair way since then i'd like to think).

I am going to begin shooting at the UK Championship in Leicester on the 16th and 17th of November in Leicester and have decided to start reaching out now to find people who will be at the event and want to be involved. It doesn't matter whether you're an expert or an amateur, I want to meet as many people as possible and document a wide variety of cubers. Please don't be alarmed if you want nothing to do with the production, me and my team are extremely respectful of privacy and will gladly avoid filming anyone who doesn't want to be involved. 

If you want to take part in any way at all, please let me know, and if you have any questions about the documentary or me and my team, do not hesitate to ask!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2013)

sounds fun


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 28, 2013)

i would love to be part of it! are you a cuber yourself?. i will be at ukc2013.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> are you a cuber yourself?





Adam Bibilo said:


> I am a documentary film-maker *and casual cuber*



..


----------



## KongShou (Oct 28, 2013)

Cool, feel free to do the whole documentary on just me.


----------



## Me (Oct 28, 2013)

Further idea: Kickstart it and go to multiple Nationals in multiple countries.


----------



## Adam Bibilo (Oct 29, 2013)

Me said:


> Further idea: Kickstart it and go to multiple Nationals in multiple countries.



Extremely early days yet. Want to avoid crowdsourcing if possible, I have done a lot of research into commissioning companies and have reason to believe that if I can try and film as much in the UK as possible I can hopefully get funding from a commissioning company to go overseas.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2013)

Would love to see another documentary on speedcubing.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 29, 2013)

film me, I'll be there.....I LOVE CAMERAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedpicker (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll be there and would be happy to contribute in any way I can.


----------



## elrog (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it would be cool if you touched on all of the other kinds of solving too rather than just speedsolving. You can't deny that 4x4+ BLD is just plain impressive.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 30, 2013)

Why not, I can pretend I know what I’m talking about, I mean give my expert opinion on stuff if you want.


----------



## Adam Bibilo (Oct 30, 2013)

elrog said:


> I think it would be cool if you touched on all of the other kinds of solving too rather than just speedsolving. You can't deny that 4x4+ BLD is just plain impressive.



Well I already know a fair bit about cubing from research, but you guys are clearly the experts, so please feel free to suggest stuff you think I should research or include in the documentary!


----------



## applemobile (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you got any links to examples of your previous work?


----------



## Adam Bibilo (Oct 31, 2013)

Sure! Here is a documentary we made last year. Due to time restraints (having to film an entire documentary in 4 weeks) it didn't come out quite as we expected, but still an interested little doc about a nice man essentially.


----------



## Adam Bibilo (Oct 31, 2013)

Please excuse the double-post:

Also a small showreel of various things we have worked on in the past (skip to 1:31, forgive the generic, royalty-free music)
[video=youtube_share;7boldRqz2L8]http://youtu.be/7boldRqz2L8?t=1m31s[/video]


----------



## rj (Oct 31, 2013)

Adam Bibilo said:


> Well I already know a fair bit about cubing from research, but you guys are clearly the experts, so please feel free to suggest stuff you think I should research or include in the documentary!



Go to america if you can afford it. HUGE amount of cubers on both coasts.


----------



## Adam Bibilo (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Sorry its taken so long to upload a little preview of the competition’s footage, we got way more material than we expected and its taking an eternity to sort through.

Here is a short preview of what we got. This is an unlisted video and I would really appreciate it if you guys didn’t share it outside of the forum. If I’m going to be getting funding, the commissioning company won’t want any of the footage online so this shouldn’t really be up. Also I don’t own the music in this either so that too.

Also remember this footage is all raw and not yet colour corrected.






Thankyou so much for all of you that helped out over the course of the weekend and gave me your time. I understand when someone is documenting you there is the concern of how you’re being represented, but trust me when I say I want to portray the speedcubing community in a good light. Me and my colleague Ian were overwhelmed at how friendly and open everyone was. From what I saw over the weekend, the speedcubing community seems like a good-spirited, fun place and I’m sure that comes across in the footage. 

I hope to see more of you guys again if you’ll let me, we have big plans for this documentary.

tl;dr : Thanks for helping, here is some footage.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 24, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 24, 2013)

Adam Bibilo said:


> FOOTAGE



Yay, Stepdad <3
Thanks, can't wait to see the finished thing!


----------



## cubizh (Nov 25, 2013)

Adam Biblio said:


> FOOTAGE


That's a great video of the venue and competition surroundings. 
Well done!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks cool so far.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 22, 2014)

bump.
what happened to this?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

Just watched the footage: this would be so awesome!! I totally encourage this.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm expecting the production of this feature to take much longer still. I'm really excited to see it, but I think we will have to wait a long while yet.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I know you may have seen this bump and gotten excited about it.. but alas I have to inform you that this project has most likely been scrapped. 

I have made several attempts to contact Adam (Director), all of which have been unsuccessful. Who knows, I may be wrong and he is just not seeing my messages, and why someone would put so much time and effort into canning all of that footage just for it to be wasted is beyond me... but he hasn't responded to me for a good few months now. 

This is a massive shame as the footage was of such superb quality and it would have made an excellent programme at least for us to watch, keep and treasure... but it seems we have been let down.

At least if we accept that this isn't going ahead now then we can stop anticipating it... and if I am proven wrong it will come as a huge bonus for all of us.

Bad times. Nevermind.

Billy x


----------

